# Fire Hazard CHE + Zoo Med Dome?



## HarleyK (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been using a ZooMed ceramic heat emitter with a ceramic clamp lamp. Do any of you use this combination? The clamp lamp is made for 100watts and the CHE is 100watts.

I noticed on the ZooMed website they recommend the use of a wire cage instead of a dome:
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...Qcm9kdWN0Q2F0ZWdvcnkiO3M6ODoiTGlnaHRpbmciO30=

Do you think it's necessary to make the switch? Anyone not like their wire cage lamp?


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 10, 2011)

I have mine in a clamp lamp dome. They really don't get that hot and your Tort shouldn't be able to reach it anyway.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 10, 2011)

My CHE is in a dome fixture and I haven't had any issues with it..


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2011)

"They" recommend using a wire cage clamp fixture with a ceramic base for the CHE because the wire guard is safer than an aluminum reflector. It prevents unnecessary heat build up and possible hand burns.

I know its not recommended, but I prefer to use the aluminum bell-type fixture because it directs the heat down instead of letting it escape upwards through the cage. The bell has holes so the heat doesn't build up too much.

Just so long as you are aware that it MIGHT be a problem, and keep your eye on it.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been using a dome type. No problems to report! It's been 3.5months.


----------



## wellington (Nov 10, 2011)

I also use with the domes, i need the heat directed down also, have for many years with my bearded I had and now with my leopard and uromastyx . Never any problems. They probably have to recommend the wire and to say something to keep from getting to hot, burning hands etc, for the people who would sue them after touching it. You know the same kind that sued McDonalds for having hot coffee.


----------

